# TUF 8 finale full card



## SA_BJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

MAIN CARD


Efrain Escudero vs. Phillipe Nover ("TUF" lightweight finals)
Ryan Bader vs. Vinicius Magalhaes ("TUF" light heavyweights finals)
Wilson Gouveia vs. Jason MacDonald
Kevin Burns vs. Anthony Johnson
Junie Browning vs. Dave Kaplan
PRELIMINARY CARD


Shane Primm vs. Krzysztof Soszynski
Jules Bruchez vs. Eliot Marshall
Kyle Kingsbury vs. Tom Lawlor
Shane Nelson vs. George Roop
John Polakowski vs. Rolando Delgado


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> MAIN CARD
> 
> 
> Efrain Escudero vs. Phillipe Nover ("TUF" lightweight finals)
> ...



I think Dana is a putz to reward Junie with another fight, particularly as a part of the main card.  The guy made the entire season unwatchable.  I tivo'd the episodes so I could skip to the fight, and even then what I saw of Junie makes me cringe.  He's a scared, immature bully.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> I think Dana is a putz to reward Junie with another fight, particularly as a part of the main card. The guy made the entire season unwatchable. I tivo'd the episodes so I could skip to the fight, and even then what I saw of Junie makes me cringe. He's a scared, immature bully.


 
"You should have been kicked off three times." Quote from Dana to Junie.

I agree he should have been kicked off.

I did not understand why he kept the punk around. Then, I saw the last episode and Dana was trying to out think him. To have him fail on his own, and not be kicked out where he could run his mouth. 

While I respect that idea, I have a hard time thinking Dana had this idea from the first time Junie should have been kicked out. I also have a problem with Dana being worried about some no one talking smack about how he could have won it all, does not make sense or add up at all.

I aslo think it is a bad idea to give him another 4th shot. But, it is his business and he does what he thinks is best. My only guess is now that the show is over, Junie has calmed down and talked to Dana and asked him for a chance to fight in the big time to show he can and not just freeze or give up for fear of loosing.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> MAIN CARD
> 
> 
> Efrain Escudero vs. Phillipe Nover ("TUF" lightweight finals)
> ...


 

I think the Efrain vs Phillipe will be the fight of the night. Both of these guys have something that they could show. This could be another one of thsoe fights that people talk about and both go on to have good careers.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 6, 2008)

I like Nover in the lights and Vinny will destroy Bader if he gets him down....Bader has a good sprawl though.


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> I like Nover in the lights and Vinny will destroy Bader if he gets him down....Bader has a good sprawl though.


Could be, but I don't know...  I don't think the sprawl will make a difference.   It's really only effective at protecting you from being taken down to your back.  Nover made it pretty clear that he's not concerned at all with starting on his back... anything to get it to the ground.  If he gets a hold of Bader's leg, he'll fall back into guard or half-guard.  Anything to get the fight to the ground.  And I don't think that Bader will be able to stop him, as he didn't show a lot with his hands.  I just can't see how Bader will be able to hang in this one, as Nover's BJJ is so good.  The only hope he has is that Nover is somewhat one-dimensional, too.

Could be a very, very boring fight.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Not interested in this one, I'm waiting for the next ..UK v USA lol!


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 9, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Could be, but I don't know... I don't think the sprawl will make a difference. It's really only effective at protecting you from being taken down to your back. Nover made it pretty clear that he's not concerned at all with starting on his back... anything to get it to the ground. If he gets a hold of Bader's leg, he'll fall back into guard or half-guard. Anything to get the fight to the ground. And I don't think that Bader will be able to stop him, as he didn't show a lot with his hands. I just can't see how Bader will be able to hang in this one, as Nover's BJJ is so good. The only hope he has is that Nover is somewhat one-dimensional, too.
> 
> Could be a very, very boring fight.


 Very good point about Bader...If Vinny brings his standup up he will def. be a force at 205 in the UFC.  His Jits is phenomenal.


----------

